# SouthAmerican Eartheaters [Video Update!][Load Warning!]



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Old Thread

Start with a FTS of my tanks:

























I want to show the barring of the Geo. when they are stressed, scared or sleeping: 

















Geophagus Altifrons:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Satonperca Jurapari:

















A. Heckelii:

























Angelfish:

























This one is growing some long trailers...:0









Calico Bristlenose Pleco:

















Firered Shrimp:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Video!


----------

